# What does your Sabbath look like?



## ForHisGlory (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm curious to know what you guys do to honor the Lord on His day/Sabbath? (consider this a write-in poll)

Do you have a routine for yourself and/or your family?

Is there certain things that you abstain from on this day?


----------



## Tim (Dec 3, 2008)

I play sung Psalms on mp3 when I wake up. I will have cleaned my house and ironed my clothes on Saturday.

I attend the morning service and teaching time. If I am invited to lunch (at one's home, NOT at a restaurant), then I enjoy afternoon fellowship. However, I have not been invited anywhere for months (I am single), so when I get back home for lunch, I simply read scripture or another Christian book. I then take a nap.

Evening service.

Some more reading or singing of Psalms or prayer before bed.

I don't work for money, or do schoolwork, or exercise.


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 3, 2008)

Church, reading, maybe a walk or jog and then some fun with the kids. Been unplugging all my phones lately to keep anything other than emergencies away.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Dec 3, 2008)

Get up, wash, dress, family devotions, Church, Lunch, Walk with family/family time/time with visitors, sometimes a little nap or some reading or even PB!, Church, Supper, Read/net/email/contact family, bed.


----------



## ForHisGlory (Dec 3, 2008)

Tim said:


> I don't work for money, or do schoolwork, or exercise.



Kudos Tim! I wish I was more obedient to the Sabbath back in school days. No schoolwork......I'm sure that is a testimony to fellow students around you.


----------



## Scott1 (Dec 3, 2008)

Ordinarily,

personal Bible reading and meditation
prayer

Sunday school
church worship service

a good meal with focused fellowship and minimal distractions
(occassionally) sing praises

nap

personal quiet time

Family Bible reading
family prayer

evening church class/small group


----------



## Tim (Dec 4, 2008)

ForHisGlory said:


> Tim said:
> 
> 
> > I don't work for money, or do schoolwork, or exercise.
> ...



I no longer desired to work on the Sabbath as of the second year of my master's degree. Since then, the Lord has always helped me order my week so that the assignments are completed without needing to work on the Sabbath. I would like to encourage all students that this is indeed possible, even though many assignments are due on Monday morning.


----------

